# Paph malipoense



## eggshells (Oct 19, 2011)

paph malipoense still in bud and slow to enlongate stem.







Hope it opens soon.


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2011)

Soon in orchid land could be 6 months for this speciesoke:oke:

I have one in spike now too. Stems are finally up over a foot tall and the oldest bud very slowly expanding.

I've had them blast at this stage frequently so I'm sure the more I talk about it, the more likely I jinx it.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 19, 2011)

Rick said:


> Soon in orchid land could be 6 months for this speciesoke:oke:
> 
> I have one in spike now too. Stems are finally up over a foot tall and the oldest bud very slowly expanding.
> 
> I've had them blast at this stage frequently so I'm sure the more I talk about it, the more likely I jinx it.



How long did it take to elongate?


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2011)

eggshells said:


> How long did it take to elongate?



I think the bracts first started showing in June/July. Stem elongation has gone in spurts.

The first succesfull blooming I had of this plant was just after I bought it (maybe 5 years ago). And the bloom was open late fall.

Since then its blasted (or I broke stems) every year, usually getting close to blooming in Spring (normal time for this species).

It actually had 3 spikes going this past spring, close but no cigar, so I'm surprised to see it spiking now (makes me nervous). After the last abort this spring I repotted into the basket system. Growth since then has been very good, so I think the plant has better momentum going into it for this blooming.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 19, 2011)

Now I am scared that these might blast too. Touch wood.


----------



## JC94030 (Oct 19, 2011)

Eggshells--that looks like a very healthy plant. 
Is that a lot of perlite in the mix? 
JC


----------



## eggshells (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes large perlite and I just topped it off with dolomitic lime granules. However, I got this in bud so no credit for me growing it.


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice! Very healthy looking. These really do take a long time from sheath to bloom.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2011)

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed...


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 20, 2011)

Very nice plant!


----------



## Donw (Oct 20, 2011)

I say that if you can keep it cool you will have no probs keep it moist and cool it should be ready in about 3 months but like was said can take 6 Months from time of first evidence but you are on the right side of the winter,mine has blasted twice on a 20 inch spike because it got on to far into the spring COOL and Moist I say Best Regards don


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 20, 2011)

Here in TX malies start budding in late summer to early fall then open the next spring. I blasted one by moving it. Thinking it would get too much light and a short stem. A second bloomed fine (I didn't move it) the next time the blasted one budded I didn't move it, it bloomed fine. I think it's too early for it to blast now. Normally, 8 to 16 inches or even taller it will blast if it's going to. Leave it alone and water normally.
P.S. my greenhouse gets down to 50*F at night always in the winter.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 7, 2011)

So the inflorescence seems to be growing tall. It is now 6 or 7" tall. I am growing this in a shelf under 2x24" T5 flourescent lights but I don't have any more space to adjust the lights. My friend and I figured to put it under MH light but I am not sure as it may be too bright. Any suggestions on how I can pull this off?


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 7, 2011)

I had the same problem with my Paph malipoense last year... It grew under the fluo bulbs.... I put it near the border of the shelf and I trained the bloom on the upper shelf... A slightly distorted stem.

This year, as soon as I saw the bud, I put it near a window with other orchids. I add 2 compact fluos Vitalite near all the plants.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2011)

The plant will bloom on April 25, 2012.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 7, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> I add 2 compact fluos Vitalite near all the plants.



What is this? Are the like these CFL light bulbs? Do you think it will be ok under the 400w Metal Halide 5-6 feet distance. Along with the multiflorals? 



NYEric said:


> The plant will bloom on April 25, 2012.



That or it will blast before then.


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2011)

eggshells said:


> So the inflorescence seems to be growing tall. It is now 6 or 7" tall. I am growing this in a shelf under 2x24" T5 flourescent lights but I don't have any more space to adjust the lights. My friend and I figured to put it under MH light but I am not sure as it may be too bright. Any suggestions on how I can pull this off?



Stems on mine are both about 1 foot tall. Starting to get inflation/opening on one bud.

Mine is out in the GH but not in a very bright area. Maybe 1500 fc.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 7, 2011)

NYEric said:


> The plant will bloom on April 25, 2012.



at 6:46 amoke:


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 7, 2011)

eggshells said:


> What is this? Are the like these CFL light bulbs? Do you think it will be ok under the 400w Metal Halide 5-6 feet distance. Along with the multiflorals?
> 
> 
> 
> That or it will blast before then.



ooooops!!! Bad memory!

Verilux 26 W Natural Spectrum Bulbs. Actually I only use it with other light source. Yes, they look like compact fluo bulbs. Easy to manage. 

About your question on 400 Metal Halide 5-6 feet distance: Sorry, I don't grow with metal halide. I grow my plants mainly under HPS 1000 W, T12 fluos and T5. I also grew with something called Wonderlite (I think... Is my memory right???) a few years ago (a bulb with ballast. Mercure. Can be used with commun sockets.) 

But according to what I know about HPS 1000 W, I think your plant can be grown under 6 feet distance of a MH 400W without problem... But I suggest you to increase the light gradually if possible... touch the leaves of your plant to see if they are not warm. I know a man who grows its orchids under one 400W Metal Halide and one 400W and he grows some Paphs and Phals at 4 to 5 ft from the nearest light. I think there was a spicerianum hybrid and an unknown complex. But that complex is tolerant of rather high light lever (I know that one very well since I gave it to him!!).

Actually, I think my malipoense is tolerant of bright light.

And remember you can shade plants with screen when grown under strong lights like metal halide and HPS. But take care of hight temperature! Do you exctract heat of the lamp??? (Don't know how to say that in English... My HPS 1000W is enclosed and the hot air is extract from the room.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you mean pumping out the excess heat? I don't think that heat will be a problem as it is winter right now. All multiflorals are growing fine under metal halide and a couple of small seedlings of cattleyas the room doesn't get above 25c. I'm going to put it under MH and used the roths and stonei leaves to shade it a bit. Hopefully it will still flower.

Here is the plant now. I have a feeling that I should stake this now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't think I'd stake it just yet. It looks like it will go up straight all by itself.


----------



## Diogo (Nov 8, 2011)

My malipoense took around 3 months to grow the flowering spike, it was about 1m tall. Before opening, right before, there was a cold draft in the living room and the flower dropped before opening. 

Be really careful with the plant during that period, no sun, no cold drafts, no hot radiators!! This applies to all orchids but with this one was a bit traumatic..


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 8, 2011)

eggshells said:


> Do you mean pumping out the excess heat? I don't think that heat will be a problem as it is winter right now. All multiflorals are growing fine under metal halide and a couple of small seedlings of cattleyas the room doesn't get above 25c. I'm going to put it under MH and used the roths and stonei leaves to shade it a bit. Hopefully it will still flower.
> 
> Here is the plant now. I have a feeling that I should stake this now.



The bulbs are very hot and the stem will be very tall. I am concern about bud blasting because of heat.

About "pumpin the heat", I was meaning something like this:

http://www.bustan.ca/product_detail.asp?menuID=4&SID=28&PID=264

Of course you grow under 400W. Not as hot as my 1000W!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2011)

NO!!!! Do stake it yet! If it needs a stake later because you think the flower weight/ leaning over is putting too much stress on the plant/ roots then stake it. Also, stake it low, down by the plant to stabilize the roots/ plant.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 10, 2011)

I got myself a new camera and playing with some shots. Here is what I come up with.
















I don't know how to take picture. I'm still learning and reading on some tutorials.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2011)

Not bad, Eggshells. I'd like to see you place the plant further away from the background so that the shadow isn't as dominant. Your focus is good.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Im actually trying to figure out on how to do that.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 10, 2011)

have you bloomed it before?
is it really a malipoense?
seems to have such a short inflorescence!


----------



## eggshells (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm shooting it on an angle but yeah I thinK it's still short. The inflorescense is 12" tall. This is the first blooming of this plant but the story was I bought it in low bud bare rooted. Then I potted it and put it under my shelf with other small paphs because I wasn't sure about the light requirements. It got too tall so I moved it under mh. It's still growing and hasn't really opened up full so it might grow a little bit more. Tag says malipoense. Probably just got stressed from what I put it through.


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2011)

It's getting there.

Mine are still developing too, but no photos yet. I don't want to jinx


----------



## eggshells (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Erythrone (Jan 30, 2012)

A nice one!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow! Wonderful flower! Love the bumpy pouch!

Paphman910


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 30, 2012)

yippee!
how does it smell?


----------



## eggshells (Jan 30, 2012)

smells nothing! i am dissapointed!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2012)

Did Chinese lanterns get their inspiration from this flower?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 4, 2012)

Love the shape of the pouch!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice one!!! Jean


----------



## eggshells (Feb 15, 2012)

Finally opened fully. NS is 14 cm wide from tip to tip


----------

